# What Water Do Can I Use To Top Up After Boil?



## scrumpy (7/3/10)

ive got 20.5L at 1.063 in the fermenter my target was 1.052 so i need to add 4L to hit my target.

can i add water straight outa the tap or should i run up the shop and buy some bottles of purified water???


----------



## stm (7/3/10)

Tap water is fine.


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/10)

Yes, kit n kilo brewers use it all the time. As long as you pitch quick smart to overwhelm the few nasties that may be in there.


----------



## Screwtop (7/3/10)

Cooled boiled water :super:


----------



## TidalPete (7/3/10)

Screwtop said:


> Cooled boiled water :super:



No argument there.

T


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/10)

Screwy...Please edit to show 

" Cooles Boiled Tank water is fine " 





Edit: Mind your own business


----------



## Tangles (7/3/10)

Tap water here in Geelong is so full of chlorine no nasties could possibly live in it.....
Top it up straight from the tap I say.


----------



## manticle (7/3/10)

Rough as guts brewing said:


> Tap water here in Geelong is so full of chlorine no nasties could possibly live in it.....



Great reason to boil it first. Ever tasted a beer that reminded you of a band-aid?


----------



## Nick JD (7/3/10)

manticle said:


> Great reason to boil it first. Ever tasted a beer that reminded you of a band-aid?



I have, but it wasn't from the chlorine! There's no way it survives all that effervessssence.


----------



## manticle (7/3/10)

I've had it from not rinsing chlorine out properly (more from bleach based sanitiser than chlorinated water). I've never eaten a band-aid but somehow I know what one tastes like.

If you go to the trouble of mashing and boiling in the first place then 4 litres of boiled, cooled for peace of mind isn't a big step.


----------



## Nick JD (7/3/10)

manticle said:


> I've had it from not rinsing chlorine out properly (more from bleach based sanitiser than chlorinated water). I've never eaten a band-aid but somehow I know what one tastes like.
> 
> If you go to the trouble of mashing and boiling in the first place then 4 litres of boiled, cooled for peace of mind isn't a big step.



True - but I'm a lazy bastard with too much confidence in my yeast's antibacterial abilities.


----------



## manticle (7/3/10)

And I'm someone who's recently poured out close to 80 litres of beer (and tried to salvage another 100 odd litres) due to various infections. Not fun if it happens to you.


----------

